# Which Glycine's are true 24 hour Watches?



## Von Schlaf (Feb 20, 2017)

I am in the market for Glycine. I used to have a Stratofort but sold it years ago. I've always wanted one of their 24 hour Airman series watches, but I cannot figure out from sales descriptions which are, and which are not true 24 hour watches.

I am looking for a 42-46mm 24 hour watch where the hour hand makes one revolution in 24 hours. GMT is optional, ut would also be nice. Sapphire crystal is a must.

I was looking at the Airman 18, The Chief, and a few others, but I still can't tell whcih of these has an hour hand that only goes around once in 24 hours.

Would anyone care to list several of the Glycine watches that do this? 

Thanks.


----------



## Von Schlaf (Feb 20, 2017)

Is the Airman 17 a true 24 hour once around the dial watch? This looks about perfect for what I'm looking for if it has the correct complication.


----------



## TimeHasComeToday (Sep 10, 2020)

I believe you want to look for a "Purist" model. I typically look for 3 hands on a purist and 4 on a GMT. Purists (I think) usually can track more than one timezone, so GMT. The Glycine GMTs are typically 12 hour and can usually track 3 time zones.
This one has purist in the description





Glycine Airman 17 Purist Automatic Men's Watch 3917.18-66.LB8B


Airman 17 Purist,46mm,AUTO,bl d,SS,bl-lth




www.jomashop.com




This one does too but looks like a GMT (12 hour):








Glycine Airman 17 Purist 3917 World Timer Automatic Men's Watch for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Glycine Airman 17 Purist 3917 World Timer Automatic Men's Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Check out the models shown in this thread: Let's see some 24s!
As said above: look for 'purist' models with only three hands. Purists with a GMT hand are pretty rare but the 24-hour bezel does that job.


----------



## Von Schlaf (Feb 20, 2017)

THanks for the links.

I found the one I wanted.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

That's a GMT, not a purist. The main (arrow) hand is a 12-hour one. Only the red hand is 24-hour.


----------



## Von Schlaf (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks for pointing that out. I guess that is _not_ what I'm looking for. I'll keep searching for a Purist.

On that particular model I misinterpreted it as the hour hand being 24 hour and the GMT hand. I wish sellers would describe their wares more accurately. I see so many "24 hour Glycine..." ads only to find out they call it that because of either the GMT hand or the 24 hour dial on either the face or bezel.


----------



## Von Schlaf (Feb 20, 2017)

Is this an actual 24 hour model?

*Glycine Airman 17 24-Hour Worldtimer GL293*


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Von Schlaf said:


> Is this an actual 24 hour model?
> 
> *Glycine Airman 17 24-Hour Worldtimer GL293*


Yes it is. Again, it has 3 hands and a 24 hour dial, which means it is the hour hand that is going around the dial once every 24 hours. 

By contrast, the one you posted earlier had a fourth, red hand, which was the GMT hand (that went around once every 24 hours), with the hour hand going around once every 12. 

This one you just posted is what you're looking for.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Von Schlaf said:


> Is this an actual 24 hour model?


Yes. It only has three hands.

Also, look at where the hour hand is in relation to the 20. Both watches are showing 10 minutes past the hour but in the GMT the hour hand is twice as far along as in the purist.















This is often a quick way to tell if any watch is a true 24 hour one.


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)

These are my recommendations.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

My recommendation


----------



## Pj66 (Feb 3, 2019)

Airman without the GMT are 24 hour watches except the “double” 12.


----------



## Ricktock (10 mo ago)

Here is my Airman #1 Purists. This is the newer version. However, one can look for an original Airman w/AM-PM dial. Hacking is done by a small wire popping up to stop the second hand. These are very very hard to find








in original condition and be prepared to shell out to buy. You can still find the newer iteration if you search. Mine came from Gnomon Watches $900.00
shipped.


----------



## Ricktock (10 mo ago)

TedG954 said:


> These are my recommendations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Airman #1 White Dial AM-PM. A grail. Beautiful 😍


----------



## Ricktock (10 mo ago)

And FYI, these were used by Pilots both Civil and Military. Watch even made it into Space during the early years. The History behind is very interesting. I recently purchased a Forstner band from Luna Repilcas to add to watch for that Space Program Purists issued to NASA Pilots. Have not put on, like the leather strap too much.


----------



## siv (Apr 28, 2008)

These are all long gone now but all purist. The MLV was actually a GMT model that I had converted. The MLV and 2000 are 42mm and the Special is 46mm.










The only 4-hand 24 hr where both hour hand are true 24hr is the double 24. My favourite Glycine of all.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

As much as I like my _D24 09_ (and I prefer the orange over the yellow), my favourite Glycine is this _Airman 8 3876 Chronograph_ that I converted from GMT to purist, using OEM hands acquired from Glycine. I long ago reached the conclusion that most three-hand Glycine purists are simply GMTs that are missing the 12-hour hand.


----------



## siv (Apr 28, 2008)

ned-ludd said:


> As much as I like my _D24 09_ (and I prefer the orange over the yellow), my favourite Glycine is this _Airman 8 3876 Chronograph_ that I converted from GMT to purist, using OEM hands acquired from Glycine. I long ago reached the conclusion that most three-hand Glycine purists are simply GMTs that are missing the 12-hour hand.


The Airman 8 is a lovely watch and one that I considered long and hard. But the GMT really put me off and since I already had a Cosmonaute, the chrono wasn't much of a selling point.

The one watch I have that I wish was purist is the Plaza Mayor - converting the main dial would be a simple hand swap but the two smaller ones are 12h - I'm guessing these are stuck as is. How awesome would it be to have 3x 24hr dials on one watch!


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

siv said:


> The one watch I have that I wish was purist is the Plaza Mayor - converting the main dial would be a simple hand swap but the two smaller ones are 12h - I'm guessing these are stuck as is. How awesome would it be to have 3x 24hr dials on one watch!


I got an Airman 7 3919 with thoughts to turn it into a regulator-style purist of a sort, by removing the 12-hour hand. I decided not to and since then it's been on my list of watches to be disposed of some day, because out of principle I rarely wear 12-hour watches.


----------



## opie (Apr 19, 2015)

TedG954 said:


> These are my recommendations.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16384120


What is the model or some more information on this? My interest is leaked and my googling is falling short. Thanks


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

opie said:


> What is the model or some more information on this? My interest is leaked and my googling is falling short. Thanks


Airman SST 22 Purist Automatic 24H - 3903.188


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)

opie said:


> What is the model or some more information on this? My interest is leaked and my googling is falling short. Thanks


Vintage Glycine SST models. Different dial colors. Recently reintroduced by Glycine too.


----------



## stetre76 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everybody - what are your thoughts on the Gylcine Airman Purist Black Dial GL0143?

I am looking for an Airman Purist for quite some time now...the new "Noon" versions are nice, but I am hesitant because of the 5ATM water resistancy...

And that's actually the only thing that keeps me from buying the GLYGL0143 - it's "only" water resistant to 10ATM (100m)
As I normally wear my watches (right now a Sinn U2) as every day watches also during sports, I am not sure if I'll be happy with the 10ATM water resistancy...

On the other hand, the black dial really looks nice and I could get it for a reasonably good price...


----------



## The Dbro (Dec 12, 2018)

10ATM should be just fine for everyday use unless you go scuba diving everyday.


----------



## DADIWATCH (May 14, 2015)

Von Schlaf said:


> I am in the market for Glycine. I used to have a Stratofort but sold it years ago. I've always wanted one of their 24 hour Airman series watches, but I cannot figure out from sales descriptions which are, and which are not true 24 hour watches.
> 
> I am looking for a 42-46mm 24 hour watch where the hour hand makes one revolution in 24 hours. GMT is optional, ut would also be nice. Sapphire crystal is a must.
> 
> ...


It depends on what you mean by true 24h. For me, only non-modular mechanics born to be 24h or modified to be 24h are "true". If you think like me then you have to look for a vintage specimen with the A.Schild, Felsa, Valjoux caliber or the modern regulator with Unitas. Under the presidency of Stephen Lack, an airman Nr. 1 with Felsa 69X nos movement in gold (or rather in the three colors of gold) was proposed in a limited edition. Nothing contrary to the purist Eta or Sellita Gmt calibres, but it is a "castration" in the sense that they are deprived of the hand of hours on a 12h basis. Also the two d24 are a modular solution by Soprod. If you need pictures, ask. Bye.


----------



## Von Schlaf (Feb 20, 2017)

After mulling this over for months I decided that a 12/24 hr GMT watch would be acceptable as long as it is a 46mm case size. My eyesight isn't what it used to be so the larger case size is now more important than the purist aspect.

I bought a Glycine Airman 46 Combat GL0195 in the black PVD on bracelet. It should be here in two or three days if USPS will do their job correctly.

NIB with all papers and dated warranty card. I'm pretty certain for the price this is a post-Invicta model, but as long as Glycine is still responsible for the build and QA, I don't have a problem with that.

E-Bay photo of my watch:


----------

